# Have a place in a school but still need some help



## VCO (Feb 28, 2010)

Hi 

Another school question 
We have a place for our 5 year old in Wellington Primary.
We will be living in Palm and Wellington is in Al Satwa so because of the distance we are also looking for other alternatives .

We have found a place in gems world academy they have opened a new class but yearly price is 66.000 


So has anyone heard of other schools which might have available place or at least short wait list?


I'll check Regent and Rafles tomorrow I do not know these schools so any help any comment is highly appretiated.

Thanks


----------



## Anna returning (Aug 17, 2009)

VCO said:


> Hi
> 
> Another school question
> We have a place for our 5 year old in Wellington Primary.
> ...


Have you tried Star International in Umm Al Sheif? It's just off Al Wasl/SZR at the Umm Suquiem St. end., so not at all bad from The Palm. It's a growing school, and parents with children there love it. I don't have school-age children but have dealt with them as a venue, and the staff are absolutely lovely. The school has a really welcoming feel. In contrast, I feel nothing but relief to have stopped dealing with Raffles!! I'm not over-keen on Regent, as a very profit-oriented school (not unusual here!!) but I do know parents there who are perfectly happy with the school. Another school I really like is Horizon, which is in Safa (not far from Park and Shop).
The Star Umm al Sheif website is rubbish, but don't let that put you off


----------



## bonk (Jun 13, 2008)

VCO said:


> Hi
> 
> Another school question
> We have a place for our 5 year old in Wellington Primary.
> ...


List of some schools in Jumeirah, Al Barsha, New Dubai with my opinions (whatever they're worth)

Horizon School - ok
Wellington Primary School - good
Jumeirah Baccalaureate School - new, expensive, further away
Dubai American Academy - good
Star International School Jumeirah - good
Kings School Dubai - good
Wellington International School - good
Emirates International School Jumeirah - ok
Regent International School - don't know
JESS Arabian Ranches - excellent but probably no places
Dubai British School - good I think
Emirates International School Meadows - ok
Dubai International Academy - good I think
GEMS World Academy - good, expensive
English College Dubai - good
Jumeirah Primary School - good but probably no places
Al Ittihad Private School Jumeirah - not my first choice. Or second. Or third. Or ...
Jumeirah English Speaking School - excellent but probably no places
Jumeirah College - maybe ok
Choueifat Dubai - fine if you like their system
Bradenton Academy Dubai - new, don't know
Raffles International School - might be better with new owners and management
Winchester School Dubai - don't know
Jebel Ali Primary School - excellent but probably no places
Nibras International School - pobably not
Greenfield Community School - ok I think
Al Worood School Dubai - new, don't know
American School of Dubai - excellent if you want US curriculum. Expanded and new location so might be a good opportunity to get in while you can. Otherwise very difficult to find a place.

Complete list here, with fees, ratings, comments where available, click on tel number to sort by area.

Dubai schools


----------



## Tinateapot (Jul 20, 2010)

VCO said:


> Hi
> 
> Another school question
> We have a place for our 5 year old in Wellington Primary.
> ...


Hi,

Did you have any success? We're looking for schools at the moment and would appreciate any advice or info you have. I can't seem to find any schools that can take both my 7 & 4 year old. Thank you.


----------



## soccashaun (Jun 9, 2010)

*School places*

Hi. Can anyone tell me if you can obtain a school place before arriving in Dubai? We are looking to move out there in about 6 months time, and wondered if we could secure a place before arriving? Obviously don't want to arrive in Dubai with the kids and it take weeks/months to sort the school.
Thanks


----------



## dallan (Oct 24, 2008)

soccashaun said:


> Hi. Can anyone tell me if you can obtain a school place before arriving in Dubai? We are looking to move out there in about 6 months time, and wondered if we could secure a place before arriving? Obviously don't want to arrive in Dubai with the kids and it take weeks/months to sort the school.
> Thanks


Yes you can but I would look through all he schools websites that you are interested in and send mails to those that you like - you may need to send many and keep chasing to see if they have places. Then my advice is if possible to come over for a look and see, visit the schools that have spaces or you think you may get a place in - then you can also have a look at houses etc. Sometimes its easier to get a place than others but you really need to stay on the schools and take it from there!

Hope your successful.


----------

